# Bottle Tumbled-Inside still Hazey-Will tumbling more help?



## bttlmark (May 2, 2006)

I just got a bottle from eBay that looks like it has been tumbled but is still hazey inside.
 Can it be tumbled more and come cleaner or do some come out this way?
                                                                                     Thanks


----------



## tazmainiendigger (May 2, 2006)

How about a photo Mark? Taz


----------



## Bottle tumbler (May 2, 2006)

Yes it can, look through the bottom of the bottle so you can see through the top, Is the bottom clear? if so it wont take much to fix this. sometimes copper can pit the inside of a bottle depending on the softness or how hard it is.
 any yes we can fix it.
 rick


----------



## WhiteLighting (May 3, 2006)

ya it would need a 2 day run on a bottle tumbler to remove the sickness,some of the bottles i tumbled still had calcium in it,the person who tumbled it prob didnt leave it to tumble long enough....


----------



## Dr Pepper bottle man (Jul 2, 2006)

Someone might not have put the bottle in a cleaning solition when they finished tumbling it. I have a solution of 1/3 part swimming pool acid, and 2/3 water in a big plastic container and put the bottle in for about 45 mins to an hour, get it out and rinse with clear water, takes all of the black spots left from the tumbling powder and residue, and some cloudeness out, turn upside and let dry. I told a friend about this and he was amased at the difference.


----------



## digger mcdirt (Jul 5, 2006)

What kind of acid where can I get it ? I tumble some and have not found a good cleaner sounds like this may be it. Thanks in advance DMD


----------



## Bottleman (Jul 7, 2006)

I have also found that after tumbling a bottle, the inside will still have some haze. Back then I was just using a polishing oxide but to really get rid of it, you need to use a cutting oxide. I personal use Oxalic Acid to clean my tumbled bottles but I guess any acid that isnâ€™t to harsh would work. I found a really cool way to dry your wet bottles thatâ€™s really simple. I took my fish tank bubbler and stuck it in a wet bottle that came out of the tumbler and it will dry them in about 20 minutes rater than a few days. The only reason I do this though is to see if they need to be tumbled longer. Here is a pick of the setup. 

 ~~Tom

 P.Sâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦ Thanks Rick for the great job tumbling my yellowish Hostetterâ€™s! You did a really nice jobâ€¦ better than I could have done with my own tumbler. I came to the conclusion that I was tumbling my square bottles too fast and that is why the corners were chipping out. If I ever need a bottle tumbled again that I donâ€™t feel safe doing myself I will defiantly send it your way.


----------

